# Hypnotiq Rims on the website



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You should just wait, because having them custom drill for our lug pattern is gonna be expensive- we have a 5x105 PCD.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Try our wheel tool here. Select your car in the "shop by vehicle" box and you will see all wheels that fit your car!


Survivor058 said:


> i just bought a crude so I'm new to the community and i saw this red and chrome rims on the carid site. how can i get them to fit my cruze?? its a 2011 ltz rs model


----------

